

How Instagram.com Works - WickyNilliams
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkTCL6Nqm6Y

======
WickyNilliams
This talk really excited me.

I've spent a lot of time considering module systems, dependency graph
optimisations etc.

Asset-graph [0] excited me previously, because it generated a dependency
graph, implied by HTML/CSS/JS structure (e.g. script tags, link tags, image
tags etc). This sounds great, but i can imagine it would be fragile. I'd been
holding off on it until it matured, but I think now i'll skip that
completely...

WebPack [1] adopts a similar approach. Generate a dependency graph of all
assets for a web page/app and optimise from there. However, WebPack goes
further, by pumping everything through the CommonJS module system. That way
you have explicit dependencies between CSS, images and your JS. This will
surely be less fragile and can be done without firing up a browser (headless
or not).

This feels like the future.

[0]
[https://github.com/assetgraph/assetgraph](https://github.com/assetgraph/assetgraph)
[1] [http://webpack.github.io/](http://webpack.github.io/)

